# Biothane Tack for Christmas present



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Husbands usually just don't get it. You gotta show us Biscuit in his new outfit!!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

On your first link look at the ride and tie bridal, that s what I went with, minus the rope halter, well I use my own of different colors. The head stall snaps on any halter. I liked it alot more than the bridal halter combo with bit hangers, just too much hardware and doodads, I am a KISS kinda guy. Unsmap the heastall and I pull the hole thing off, ever try to get those scissor snaps snapped with abit in a horses mouththat keeps wanting to look around ? pain in the kiester.
When you get the chest breastraps. I strongly sugest getting the one that either holds chemical glow sticks or get a refective prism overlay. Do the math, on the 50 milers it'll be dark when you come in. I got matching biothane reins with mine, but wil lend up making an extra headstall out of them, They were two bulky in my hands, I use braided weaver reins, or make my own out of parachute cord.

Those prices are pretty steep, I got mine from Mossrock endurance. Their ride and tie, minus the rope halter was $30 http://www.mossrockendurance.com/view_category.asp?category_ID=3


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Biscuit will be wearing this as soon it is opened for Christmas. I will have a picture of The Biscuit in it by Christmas afternoon.

Joe, I had looked at that tack - I have looked at several different companies but I liked Taylored Tack - it is pretty!! Maybe it is just a girl thing but I like pretty :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

QOS said:


> Joe, I had looked at that tack - I have looked at several different companies but I liked Taylored Tack - it is pretty!! Maybe it is just a girl thing but I like pretty :lol:



The quality of Taylored Tack is second to none. I have watched Mandy work in person and she is amazing (though I may be biased, as she is a friend of mine). And she will custom-fit all of your tack, as she makes any ordered bridle to fit your horse's exact measurements.

And it definitely is gorgeous! I bet half of the riders I see at rides in the northeast are wearing Mandy's tack--male and female.

Can't wait to see pics of Biscuit all decked out!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Woot!!!! She is very nice on the phone. I really liked the Comanche bridle but I got the Pawnee because it is easier to remove the bit with that setup. The Comanche was prettier but the Pawnee will give me more "function" at rides to be able to quickly take the bit off of a horse that can still be a little head shy.

My ride buddy got the Prymtym bridle, Comfy Reins and breast strap. Hers are brown and caramel colored to match her saddle. LOL I like COLOR!!

I had to explain to my hubby why I needed new tack when I have brand new tack. He said just use it and if it breaks/wears out get more. I had to explain about the vet checks at endurance rides and resting/walking the horse at that time and having a bridle/halter comes in handy. He didn't care about the money - he just didn't understand buying more of what I just bought! I am going to buy another bit so that both Biscuit's bridles will have bits. I have several bits now - a banana bit, a Les Vogt curb bit that is GORGEOUS, the snaffle with a curb that Biscuit currently uses and a thick O ring snaffle. We also have a gorgeous O ring Les Vogt snaffle bit. Loads of bits but need a new one anyway!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> When you get the chest breastraps. I strongly sugest getting the one that either holds chemical glow sticks or get a refective prism overlay. Do the math, on the 50 milers it'll be dark when you come in.


I have never heard of a breastcollar that has glow sticks built in, do you have a link somewhere so I can see it? I always wind up attaching my glowsticks and lights the old-fashioned way--with electrical tape! Would love to see some alternatives.











Also, are there many moonlight 50s offered in the south/southeast? The only 50 miler that I have ridden where people finish in the dark is the Moonlight in Vermont 50, and its because you start at 2 in the afternoon so its timed to have you riding after nightfall. What 50s do you have planned that will have you finishing in the dark?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

That would be pretty darn neat to have a place to snap them to - like little d rings for the glow sticks. Love Dreams head lights! That is too funny!!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

ess little pockets that the glow sticks stuck in I will look,
Here is one, scroll down to night rider, American Trail Gear


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> ess little pockets that the glow sticks stuck in I will look,
> Here is one, scroll down to night rider, American Trail Gear



That is an excellent idea! I wish the picture blew up bigger, as I would love to see how they are attached.

But my current tack works just fine, so much as I would love to shop, new tack is not in my budget. Guess I will have to stick with my tape. :wink:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

*My Tack Arrived Today!!!*

I got home today and there was a box in the mail and I thought it was cake equipment that I had ordered. I set the box down and was looking at other stuff (I knew what I had ordered from the cake place so no need to rush to open that box!) and then finally opened the box and there was my new Biothane tack that my hubby "ordered" (read paid for) for my Christmas present. :shock:

 It is GORGEOUS!!!! Hubby was sitting there and fussed I wouldn't have anything under the tree and I said "sure I will! I will wrap it up and unwrap it on Christmas!!!" He said he didn't care if I used it when I go riding this week. I will most likely take it to the barn tomorrow to try on Biscuit and then wrap it up!!! It is so well made and very substantial. I couldn't be more thrilled! I will post a picture of it tomorrow when I try it on The Biscuit.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

QOS said:


> then finally opened the box and there was my new Biothane tack that my hubby "ordered" (read paid for) for my Christmas present. :shock:
> 
> It is GORGEOUS!!!! I will post a picture of it tomorrow when I try it on The Biscuit.



Can't wait to see it!!!!!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

*Biscuit in his Taylored Tack*

Here is Biscuit in my Christmas present - a Taylored Tack biothane Pawnee Halter/Bridle with reins. I LOVED the color and it seemed to fit Biscuit nicely. I thought he looked wonderful in it! I didn't order the curb chain - DUH :???: and I can see that I absolutely will have to have one. I don't want a funky looking curb chain on my new tack. I will be ordering one ASAP. 

Here is some pics of The Biscuit.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He looks very handsome! Merry Christmas Biscuit


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

All he cared about is he got 4 treats for playing dress up!!:clap::rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

love it!!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Looking good!


----------

